# Thickness Sander



## JimM (Aug 2, 2007)

I posted in another thread about constructing a thickness sander from plans I had gotten on the net a number of years ago.  Another member tracked down the links and emailed them to me.

Others have asked about the sander, so I am posting the urls to the sites that contain the information.  Copyright to the articles remains with the respective authors and thanks go to them for sharing the information with the rest of the world.

Eugene L. Larson's THICKNESS SANDER
http://members.cox.net/elarson5/sander.htm

Eugene L. Larson's LUMBER MILL
http://members.cox.net/elarson5/lumber.htm

Art Herrick's Thickness Sander
http://home.att.net/~ShipModelFAQ/ShopNotes/smf-SN-ThicknessSander.html

My interest was once again kindled and now I know why I had been collecting all those parts that are piled in the corner.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 2, 2007)

JIm, did you come across one that was driven off a lathe? I remember seeing one and wanted to make one that would slip onto my lathe and be driven off the headstock, I think it used the live center to lock it in place.

Someday I will spend the time looking it up. []


----------



## JimM (Aug 2, 2007)

In Larson's article, he states that he first built one that was run on his Shopsmith lathe but the inconvenience of setup etc led him to build the stand alone version that his article covers.

Other than mentioning the lathe driven model, I have not found any other articles that address that method.

Sorry I can't be of further help.


----------



## JimM (Aug 5, 2007)

Update:

I have started to build my thickness sander and have posted 'work-to-date' in a pdf of about 180kb.  

When I need a sander, I did not have any way of making the drum.  I have now had my Jet 1014VS for several months and have decided to give it a go.

When making pens laminated with Corian, I need a way to sand segments to 1/4" thickness.  After a while, more skin was removed than Corian and the bandaids kept gettin in the way.

I had to stop part way through the work on the drum so I decided to post the pdf anyway.  The belt on the big lathe wore out and I will have to replace it this week before I can continue.

Suggestions and comments welcome.

Link:
http://jwmilne.com/woodturning/sander/drum-thickness-sander.pdf


----------



## TBone (Aug 5, 2007)

Jim, this is a very interesting project and I look forward to reading and seeing the rest of the steps.  Metal lathe and skills are a wonderful thing......unfortunately, I have neither.


----------



## Mudder (Aug 5, 2007)

Some more links to ponder:

http://www.moritzdesigns.com/sander/sander.html

http://www.ukuleles.com/BuildingHowTo/sandthck.html

http://www.mimf.com/archives/thickness_sander2.htm

http://www.rockslide.org/drum%20sander.html


----------



## JimM (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />Jim, this is a very interesting project and I look forward to reading and seeing the rest of the steps.  Metal lathe and skills are a wonderful thing......unfortunately, I have neither.



TBone,
I finished the Drum Thickness Sander and I also updated the pdf file to include the remaining photos that I made. If you have any comments, I would enjoy hearing them.  Thanks for looking.

http://www.jwmilne.com/woodturning/sander/drum-thickness-sander.pdf


----------

